# Soggy Floors in Swift motorhomes!



## John46 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have just discovered that I have soggy floor patches in my Swift 590 motorhome. Its 2005 model. I was told by Marquis that as I had not had annual habitation services Swift would not offer any help? The soggy floor is in the doorway and at the rear corner. Does anyone have similar experiences or advise on how to get the problem resolved? It sound s as though its a Swift design fault in these models of motorhome? Any help much appreciated I feel a growing sense of panic about the whole situation! Thanks :!:


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi John

When you say SOGGY I guess that you mean it has delaminated rather than soaking wet. I know that you can get this repaired by injecting epoxy resin between the layers of ply and foam in the floor construction, I am sure somebody else will come along with a name or further advice.

Martin

Edit

Just looked at the Swift forum, and possibly you do mean SOGGY as in ROTTEN, Kinda makes me think we should stick with our old caravan instead of dreaming about motorhomes as I would hate to spend good money and have some of the probs I keep reading about, best of luck anyway.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

john - welcome

have a look in the Swift Forum

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-56.html

specifically

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-89932-are-swifts-really-soggy.html

and 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-85987-sundance-590pr-2006-rotten-floor.html

there's probably more....


----------



## John46 (Aug 2, 2010)

In patches the floor is soft as though the ply has gone completely!


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

I would ring Swift direct or subscribe to this site and send them a personal message also they are members of this forum and may pick your problem up themselves.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-44048-charisma.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-61337-.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-50512-.html

John


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Only just seen this. We had the same problem. Swift took it up from this forum, took the van back and repaired it at their own expense. Can't speak more highly of them. Have you asked them for help?


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

Steph said:


> Only just seen this. We had the same problem. Swift took it up from this forum, took the van back and repaired it at their own expense. Can't speak more highly of them. Have you asked them for help?


swift did the same for us. Excellent service and everything repaired to a good standard.Could not have asked for more .


----------



## John46 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for these hopeful comments.
I am going through Marquis at this point but will call them direct if I get no go. It is a real worry when a motorhome starts 'falling apart' after 3/4 years!
John


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

If you can't get any sense from Marquis definitely go direct to Swift. They told us that they are doing 'goodwill work' for vehicles with this problem outside the warranty period so I'm sure will help you.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Why not post on Swift's own forum here manned constantly by Swift staff? Link here:

http://www.swift-talk.co.uk/


----------



## John46 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Soggy Floor repairs*

Just a note to say I contacted Swift and they were great!
They took the motorhome in to repair the floor and did some modifications to the floor so it is less susceptible to damp.
They were very responsive and I now have the motorhome back in good condition. 
Thank you Swift for such good service
John


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

They did the same for us so, again, well done Swift!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

this sort of response does tend to guide you towards buying their product.Or at least recomending them.

cabby


----------

